# So Detailingworlds 12 days of Xmas Planning Starts Updated with some prizes



## WHIZZER

Halloween is over so it Must be that time of year

Planning has started on the 12 days of Xmas -

Already got some prizes in :buffer: ...

Looking forward to this one ...

More to follow soon

Thanks already to - make sure you check their sites out and give them a shout out on Social Media

www.clobberizer.com
www.tailoredcarmats.com
www.pro-valets.co.uk
www.mitchellandking.com
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.dodojuice.net
www.autofinesse.co.uk
www.auto-glanz.co.uk
www.ledco.co.uk
www.cambridgeconcours.com
www.in2detailing.com
www.bouncerswax.com
https://www.facebook.com/alfredyowicon artdeshine
www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.wo-wo.co.uk
www.g3pro.com
www.tetrosyl.com
www.powermaxed.com
www.horizonled.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
www.drleather.com
dw user Mark_st
www.carspacarcare.co.uk
www.detailingworld.co.uk
www.fecksphilosophy.com/
www.autogeek.net
www.shopnshine.co.uk
www.gtechniq.com
www.odkwaxes.co.uk
www.dazzle-car.gr 
www.reepgroup.co.uk
www.nanolex.de/en
www.monstershine.co.uk
IF you don't know what it is then check out last years post

HERE


----------



## Cookies

Looking forward to this one already. Thanks everyone!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyT

I missed this last time how does it work.


----------



## chrissymk3

BillyT said:


> I missed this last time how does it work.


I was just wondering that too


----------



## Cookies

BillyT said:


> I missed this last time how does it work.


Basically, 12 fantastic prize bundles over 12 days in the lead up to Christmas. Just say you're interested in entering in the 12 days thread, and that's it.

Last year, the prizes were unbelievable. One of the guys on here, Rían P, won a rupes polisher and a full raft of polishes and waxes etc. All you have to do is review the products.

Fantastic competition and really well run by the mods.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3

Sounds good to me! Never reviewed detailing products before but read enough to know the detail involved


----------



## Peter77

Can't wait for this one. Sound great. Well done to all helping organise and all sponsors for the prizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

love this every year! although i have never won anything personally it's fun to be part of regardless


----------



## fozzy

Wow how quick does this come around again....... scary how time flies.


----------



## s70rjw

Great news. Thanks to all those involved:thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Looking forward to this and well done to all involved


----------



## scuba-phil

sounds good


----------



## Jonny_R

Love this time of year! Cant believe its come round again so quick.

Fingers crossed i can pick something up this year


----------



## wylie coyote

Wow is it that time of year Whizzer? Excellent, the other 11 months between 12 days of Xmas competition doesn't half drag...
Hope you can fill that XL Santa sack again this year!:thumb:


----------



## Luke M

Awesome. Love this every year.


----------



## WHIZZER

wylie coyote said:


> Wow is it that time of year Whizzer? Excellent, the other 11 months between 12 days of Xmas competition doesn't half drag...
> Hope you can fill that XL Santa sack again this year!:thumb:


Will do our best - Have some nice prizes already but looking for a few more -

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

I believe in Santa Whizzer!


----------



## The_Bouncer

And of course Bouncer's have supported the 12 days xmas over the last 5 years with some great prizes.

This year will be no different


----------



## J306TD

Can't believe how quick the last year has gone

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## WHIZZER

The_Bouncer said:


> And of course Bouncer's have supported the 12 days xmas over the last 5 years with some great prizes.
> 
> This year will be no different


Thanks Jay looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nice one, thanx again uncle whizzer/DW team and everyone who donates and supports this  cant wait..


----------



## DLGWRX02

Great news this, lets hope the rules are adhered to and we don't have anyone spoil it for the others.


----------



## WHIZZER

Another Fantastic Prize donated by www.in2detailing.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

Artdeshine ( ALFRED) comes good and has donated a prize ... 

Really starting to take shape now 


If you can all spread the word and give a shout out to these supplier it all appreciated


----------



## packard

Superb effort many thanks again for this comp'


----------



## Mark R5

I know generally it is sponsors that provide the prizes etc. Was just wondering if I could add something to one of the bundles?

I've got a full and unused pot of Scholl Concepts The Rock which I'm never going to use so I thought it could be added as a little booster to a bundle if allowed?


----------



## dholdi

It was only last night that I was thinking about this. Cant wait and thanks to all involved.


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Last year, the prizes were unbelievable. One of the guys on here, Rían P, won a rupes polisher and a full raft of polishes and waxes etc. All you have to do is review the products.
> 
> Fantastic competition and really well run by the mods.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I'm still in disbelief haha That reminds me though, I must put the write up for the products together. Have all the photos sitting but haven't got round to writing around them.

But aye great great competition, huge thanks goes to the mods, admin, sponsors and anyone else who has a part to play! :thumb:


----------



## shine247

I thought about it a month or so ago  Really nice checking each day even if you are not drawn. I was travelling around a bit last year but always checked on my mobile early on. 
Thank you for keeping it going, it adds a little something to the season.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I've never entered before so might as well give it a shot at this popular thread.


----------



## hobbs182

For those that have never entered - brilliant prizes last year, myself being lucky enough to win the Britemax bundle, very very generous so get involved people!










Admittedly still not done all the reviews required, need to get back on them once house move is complete

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

The generosity of everyone involved never ceases to amaze me!

Massive thanks in advance to all the team, the sponsors and everyone entering for making it what it is!


----------



## FallenAngel

Cant wait, no luck last year maybe I will be lucky this time .. Huge thanks to everybody involved in this.


----------



## Pittsy

Can't wait, always get a bit excited, love seeing people really pleased to win:thumb:


----------



## shaks247

Wow, sounds awesome


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Sounds awesome! Thanks to DW and all the companies for their generosity.


----------



## CTR247

It's a wonderful time of the year


----------



## storm2284

goodness me you lot are out of this world.. competitions like i've never seen before! so glad i arrived here, best forum by far even if there is the odd nutter here! (Saying no names Chongo  )


----------



## dave-g

waheeeeeeeey its almost xmas. 

maybe ill win :lol:

A big thanks already to DW and all supporters in on this for some fun and games gain :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jue

That's a lot of great prizes :thumb: Well done the organisers & sponsors :thumb:


----------



## Neil-B

Wow looking forward to this.


----------



## muzzer

This is always a good event, sadly the last few years have seen people using it for financial gain and so i think i can safely say that we are all extremely lucky that WHIZZER and the sponsors are carrying on with this event.

If things go the way they usually do(me winning not one thing), then it will be a good time and it's always nice to see people winning some incredible prizes.

Big thanks to WHIZZERand the sponsors for continuing the tradition :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

A bit of faith was restored with some winners offering up items they knew they wouldn't use. Hopefully this will be adopted again this year. Either that or Whizzer will use rule breakers as target practice for young Amber's push for medals.


----------



## muzzer

wylie coyote said:


> A bit of faith was restored with some winners offering up items they knew they wouldn't use. Hopefully this will be adopted again this year. Either that or Whizzer will use rule breakers as target practice for young Amber's push for medals.


If it happens again, then i suspect this will be the last time 12 Days is done, however let's wait and see what happens :thumb:


----------



## jenks

The anticipation grows already. 
Thanks to all involved and the sponsors. Let's hope it isn't abused this year by the minority, although the backlash last year was inspiring


----------



## WHIZZER

Mark ST said:


> I know generally it is sponsors that provide the prizes etc. Was just wondering if I could add something to one of the bundles?
> 
> I've got a full and unused pot of Scholl Concepts The Rock which I'm never going to use so I thought it could be added as a little booster to a bundle if allowed?


Mark please pm me - thanks


----------



## scuba-phil

if the prize pot allowed would their be a possibility of doing a draw all december like an advent calendar of detailing?


----------



## WHIZZER

scuba-phil said:


> if the prize pot allowed would their be a possibility of doing a draw all december like an advent calendar of detailing?


Hi Phil we have always done the 12 days with a few bonus prizes along the way - the effort behind the scenes and to gain prizes etc - We could spread it out but we think the 12 days works well for DW :thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil

WHIZZER said:


> Hi Phil we have always done the 12 days with a few bonus prizes along the way - the effort behind the scenes and to gain prizes etc - We could spread it out but we think the 12 days works well for DW :thumb:


yeah, dont disagree was just thinking out aloud with a potentially new idea


----------



## chrissymk3

Bloody hell that's some prize! Very generous!


----------



## AdamC

Looking forward to this again, very generous of DW and it's sponsers. 
Maybe this year I will be lucky enough to pick something up, fingers crossed.


----------



## WHIZZER

Shout out to Mark st - top prize just donated to the DW Xmas 12 days 

Thanks That's what the forum is all about


----------



## Mark R5

WHIZZER said:


> Shout out to Mark st - top prize just donated to the DW Xmas 12 days
> 
> Thanks That's what the forum is all about


Cheers Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman

I've not been around here as long as most but as others have said.....doesn't time fly! From a lowly 'washer' to a full on pro, this is the place to head to for 'any question answered'..... The Oracle maybe? I'll throw my thanks in to the mix and say a big 'thanks' to all involved for making DW so much more than just about forum about washing cars. I'll be keeping my eyes on this 12 days comp... I might get lucky!


----------



## apcv41

Looking forward to this again :thumb:


----------



## Rainey

If i remember correctly there is a minimum number of posts to be able to enter. Does anybody know how many it was last year and will it be the same this year?


----------



## Dixy

As a newbie I will be up for this.


----------



## Simo87

Thanks to the DW team, and all the sponsors!

now to get this post count up


----------



## timo10

Can't wait , amazing generosity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Rainey said:


> If i remember correctly there is a minimum number of posts to be able to enter. Does anybody know how many it was last year and will it be the same this year?


I think it was 50 posts minimum but i may be wrong.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Excellent comp every year with every prize being given by very generous sponsors and the forum admin taking the time and effort to do this is wot makes this forum what it is today 

Alas it's this time of year where all non active/new members being extremely active which for me is disappointing and then to have prize winners trying to sell there prizes rather than pass them onto a member who could appreciate them is just bang out of order 

My 2 penith 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Roll on Christmas!!! :driver:


----------



## Jack

Always a great competition each year and the sponsors never fail with supplying amazing prizes


----------



## Paul7189

Rainey said:


> If i remember correctly there is a minimum number of posts to be able to enter. Does anybody know how many it was last year and will it be the same this year?


It was 50 posts because I remember I had only just come on here and had 20 posts when the competition started and thought it wouldn't be right to post a load of rubbish just to make me eligible so had to wait a year.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## WHIZZER

www.carspacarcare.uk.co.uk just came through with a fantastic prize thanks


----------



## ah234

WHIZZER said:


> www.carspacarcare.uk.co.uk just came through with a fantastic prize thanks


Website link doesn't work for me, is it http://www.carspacarcare.uk?

yep that's correct


----------



## mrbig1

What a great event~ Oh.. minimum post count to enter.... I better have to get ball rolling.


----------



## Rainey

Paul7189 said:


> It was 50 posts because I remember I had only just come on here and had 20 posts when the competition started and thought it wouldn't be right to post a load of rubbish just to make me eligible so had to wait a year.
> 
> Looking forward to this!


I remember think the same last year. Althought you have definitly posted a lot more than me. I love this forum but don't feel like I can offer advice on much as I still really feel like a novice even after a couple of years on here. If the post count id the same this year think I will give it a go. Looking forward to this!


----------



## joey.180sx

This be my first year entering so looking forward to it.best of luck to everyone


----------



## ColinG

Also looking forward to this, has been fun the last couple of years even though I haven't won anything.

The effort admins and sponsors put into this I'm sure all agree is appreciated.


----------



## Simz

'Tis the season to be jolly, and chase every offer in the hope of getting lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachPJ

Looking forward to the 12 days of Christmas. 

Thank-you to everyone on the site :buffer:


----------



## rob267

Cant wait. Didn have a high enough post count but now i am ready and waiting 😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpv2k3

I'm interested in this. 

Looking forward to the 12days of Christmas.

Thank you to all those involved.


----------



## Rae1001

Very interested in this.
Such generous people out there, always helps us addicts

Post a review and feedback etc on the products is all it takes? Some very lucky people out there

Look forward to it


----------



## nichol4s

Christ is it almost that time where's the year gone


----------



## 20vKarlos

Wow!!! This time of year comes very fast!


----------



## Guest

very generous of sponsors to be doing this for Dw and their customers.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to www.wo-wo.co.uk


----------



## cadmunkey

Just looked at last years thread, some damn nice prizes!! :doublesho


----------



## john2garden

Epic, every year.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks To www.g3pro.com = another fantastic prize added to the fund


----------



## WHIZZER

STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


----------



## Simo87

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk




Some generosity coming in from the sponsors.

Hats off to you all!


----------



## Typeroz

Looking forward to this for the first time. Thanks to Dw and all sponsors.


----------



## dchapman88

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


----------



## Cookies

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


Thats fantastic Whizzer. Well done, and thanks to Polished Bliss too!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Luke M

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


That is awesome. Great generosity Polished Bliss.


----------



## Peter77

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


Wow. That's some prize. 
Very generous from polished bliss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


Well thats a game changer!


----------



## mac1459

been looking forward to this


----------



## fozzy

Looks like another epic year that the sponsors come through for everyone  

Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Harribone

This is why I'm glad i found DW. Awesome 'little' community!

Won't be entering myself this year, prizes will be wasted on me - still new to this detailing so cant justify getting a freebie that i wouldnt know how to review fairly. Next year maybe 😀

Good luck to all when time comes!


----------



## AS_BO

"It's the most wonderful time of the year......."  thanks to all for taking the time to arrange this amazing giveaway again and to all the vendors donating mega prizes!


----------



## Blackwatch

o o o shiney things....me likey.


----------



## Kerr

It's all good fun. I was lucky enough to win the Nanolex Ultra Glass kit last year. 

Hopefully this year everyone plays by the rules. 

We'll still have all the usual Santa Claus' that only ever come out at Christmas as usual. :lol:


£700 worth of gear is a staggering amount from one company.


----------



## storm2284

to be honest I'm not one for winning anything normally.. did fantastically well in the halloween comp so chances are slim for this one too BUT I'm excited just to see what the prizes are!! Thank you to the admin/mods for organising it.. and more so to the companies for doing the donating!


----------



## JayMac

Wow amazing competition! Good luck everyone and fair play to the sponsors that take part and supply prizes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk

This looks amazing. Unfortunately my post count is way down only being a newbie but its a great way to get people involved and contributing.


----------



## WHIZZER

funkydunk said:


> This looks amazing. Unfortunately my post count is way down only being a newbie but its a great way to get people involved and contributing.


Funkydunk as long as you have 50 posts by the start of the first prize draw its all good - :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

and another prize in thanks to www.g3pro.com


----------



## WHIZZER

Whats that I see .....


----------



## LewisChadwick7

WHIZZER said:


> Whats that I see .....


now thats a prize and half! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to www.powermaxed.com


----------



## WHIZZER

Thick and fast today thanks to http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk


----------



## shl-kelso

Shaping up to be another amazing '12 Days', so thanks in advance to all who have donated prizes


----------



## WHIZZER

and Another Horizonleds for a Voucher worth £250 !!!!


----------



## chrissymk3

I can't actually believe some of these prizes :O


----------



## PIIMP

Can I be involved in winning these great prizes 😆

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

PIIMP said:


> Can I be involved in winning these great prizes &#55357;&#56838;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


sure can


----------



## Cookies

Absolutely outstanding list of prizes there, Whizzer! Fabulous 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mark R5

This forum never ceases to amaze. Some prizes beyond belief. There's going to be some very happy winners again.


----------



## nappy

I hardly post on here now. But look at the theads like many others. Thanks to site and sponsors for doing this again. As I know it was close to be being stopped after previous years antics


----------



## WHIZZER

Serious performance donating


----------



## WHIZZER

Slims donating


----------



## WHIZZER

Pure rinse donating


----------



## storm2284

Jeeez louise! 12 days of Christmas or 12 months?? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wylie coyote

Stop it Whizzer or my head will explode!! The sponsors are always really generous, let's make sure they know we appreciate it peeps!:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

wylie coyote said:


> Stop it Whizzer or my head will explode!! The sponsors are always really generous, let's make sure they know we appreciate it peeps!:thumb:


That's exactly the attitude we need a big shout out on social media to all the sponsors and traders that have donated to this amazing giveaway -

if you do go on social media please make sure you look them up and give them a shout out


----------



## dchapman88

WHIZZER said:


> That's exactly the attitude we need a big shout out on social media to all the sponsors and traders that have donated to this amazing giveaway -
> 
> if you do go on social media please make sure you look them up and give them a shout out


Do you have an up to date list of all the people who have donated?


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to it


----------



## Norder

Possibly a silly question or i might have missed the answer.. How do you get involved to be able to win a prize ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WHIZZER

www.clobberizer.com
www.tailoredcarmats.com
www.pro-valets.co.uk
www.mitchellandking.com
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.dodojuice.net
www.autofinesse.co.uk
www.auto-glanz.co.uk
www.ledco.co.uk
www.cambridgeconcours.com
www.in2detailing.com
www.bouncerswax.com
Artdeshine 
www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.wo-wo.co.uk
www.g3pro.com
www.tetrosyl.com
www.powermaxed.com
www.horizonled.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
www.drleather.com
dw user Mark_st
www.carspacarcare.co.uk
www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

Norder said:


> Possibly a silly question or i might have missed the answer.. How do you get involved to be able to win a prize ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need 50 posts and then it an entry thread will go up and you will be enter with a simple post :thumb:


----------



## azibux1

WHIZZER said:


> You need 50 posts and then it an entry thread will go up and you will be enter with a simple post :thumb:


Any chance you can put a link up in the first post here when the thread is made? Thanks!


----------



## WHIZZER

azibux1 said:


> Any chance you can put a link up in the first post here when the thread is made? Thanks!


You wont miss it - :thumb:

There will be a prize reveal and then an entry thread will go up in the competitions section and annoucement made :thumb:


----------



## azibux1

WHIZZER said:


> You wont miss it - :thumb:
> 
> There will be a prize reveal and then an entry thread will go up in the competitions section and annoucement made :thumb:


Nice! Will look out for it!


----------



## Rebel007

Ive been in it the past few years without success but who knows i might be lucky this year. I have to be honest I've been reading a lot more than posting lately, and just maintaining my car instead of improving it but thats what happens as we get older especially those of us that are disabled as well, I couldn't even get to Waxstock this year so looking forward to the online festivities and nobody does them better than Detailing World!


----------



## Norder

WHIZZER said:


> You wont miss it - :thumb:
> 
> There will be a prize reveal and then an entry thread will go up in the competitions section and annoucement made :thumb:


Thanks! Didn't want to just assume that I'd be entered automatically if i got the correct number of posts. Will make sure to keep my eyes peeled for the entry thread! :thumb:


----------



## macca666

WHIZZER said:


> STOP PRESS - just in a prize worth £700 !!!!!! thanks to www.polishedbliss.co.uk


Still can't believe the generosity of the sponsors and traders and well done polished bliss what an amazing prize.

I was thinking about ordering a couple of items and your generosity to this forum just made me place an order with you tonight :thumb:


----------



## wilkie1980

Any one of the prizes listed would be an amazing competition on it's own. But to have a crack at one of then every day is almost unbelievable, the sponsors and site just seems to get more generous every year!


----------



## gaswizards

Not bee a member to this forum very long but i cant fail to notice how well it is run!! The behind the scenes work and coordination between organisers and forum sponsors is to be applauded. Also the helpfulness of everyone is brilliant. I find myself on the forum every chance i get. 
So a big thank you from me to Detailing World and all the Sponsors


----------



## Dixy

Here here.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks Chaps appreciate all the comments - If you do have social media etc can you please shout out about the competition and the traders - that's what makes this special is that you guys help out promoting it


----------



## Tylerbrook

The benefits of social media ha... great prizes by look of it


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to Feck Philosophy http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/ another donation just in !!!!


----------



## Sim

Given the fallout from last year's competition, the prizes this year really show the amount of work that goes on behind the scenes at Detailing World.

Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## bazz

whoooo cant wait for this again this year and a big thanks to the traders that contribute a prize and thanks to whizzer and the other mods that help make this happen every year


----------



## WHIZZER

Think I might get the full prize list up soon ;-)


----------



## Jonny_R

WHIZZER said:


> Think I might get the full prize list up soon ;-)


Cant wait Whizzer.

Huge thank you and shout out to all the sponsors again from me!

The prizes ive seen are immense and hugely generous of them all! especially considering some of the sponsors are actually just resellers/ online shops so will have to have forked out to buy the items (albeit trade) from the manufacturer/ supplier first!


----------



## DrH

Wow christmas is that close
And a bigger WOW to all of the donations to the 12 days of christmas


----------



## WHIZZER

Autogeek adding to the Fun


----------



## Tylerbrook

How does this work. And how to enter. Sorry if this has been covered but would love to join in on this mama


----------



## Risdale

Very impressive chaps, I'm glad last year hasn't put a dampener on the Christmas spirit!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Looks like another great 12 days of Christmas! A big thankyou must go to all the traders and sponsors who give such great prizes every year. And mustn't forget Father Whizzmas for all his time and hard work to get it all sorted out. :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

Tylerbrook said:


> How does this work. And how to enter. Sorry if this has been covered but would love to join in on this mama


Check out posts nos 125-127 on this thread which will tell you all.:thumb:


----------



## armufti

This sounds amazing, I'd love to enter. Would this be the thread we do it in?


----------



## WHIZZER

armufti said:


> This sounds amazing, I'd love to enter. Would this be the thread we do it in?


No there will be an entry thread nearer the time so keep you eyes peeled :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Look forward to this, it's the only time on the forum you see so many different members posting that you never see post before.


----------



## Norder

WHIZZER said:


> www.clobberizer.com
> www.tailoredcarmats.com
> www.pro-valets.co.uk
> www.mitchellandking.com
> www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
> www.dodojuice.net
> www.autofinesse.co.uk
> www.auto-glanz.co.uk
> www.ledco.co.uk
> www.cambridgeconcours.com
> www.in2detailing.com
> www.bouncerswax.com
> Artdeshine
> www.polishedbliss.co.uk
> www.wo-wo.co.uk
> www.g3pro.com
> www.tetrosyl.com
> www.powermaxed.com
> www.horizonled.co.uk
> www.seriousperformance.co.uk
> www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
> www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
> www.drleather.com
> dw user Mark_st
> www.carspacarcare.co.uk
> www.detailingworld.co.uk


Massive thanks to everyone who's contributed this year! :thumb:

My family are under strict instructions that any Christmas gifts this year are from these awesome guys! Might have printed the list off and left them lying around in various places, Hint hint :lol:


----------



## goat

That's a hell of a list. Thanks for organising and to all the sponsors for their generosity. Looking forward to taking part


----------



## thedonji

I can't wait for #12daysofchrismas2016

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Another one in Thanks to ShopnShine for their donation of Mircofibre madness bundle

www.shopnshine.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to Gtechniq for their donation of their new master maintenance kit

www.gtechniq.com


----------



## thedonji

A massive thank you going out to all the sponsors who give every year hope to win something this year ...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wow, this list is truely inspiring. It's worth the ear ache I get from the missus for spending all year with these companies.


----------



## atrose81

Sign me up.


----------



## euge07

unbelievable, best forum going for sure, well done to all the sponsors!


----------



## WHIZZER

Britemax Bundle worth £280 just in thanks to www.britemax.co.uk


----------



## John-R-

Amazing generosity from all the contributors :thumb:

John


----------



## Cookies

Really fantastic. At this rate, everyone will win something lol. 

Brilliant work Whizzer and all the Mods. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Sicskate

Some very generous gifts being donated thus year


----------



## Maffas85

Can't believe how generous the sponsors are 
Some amazing prizes there

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gav21041981

This is fantastic


----------



## WHIZZER

Its coming soon ..............


----------



## Luke M

WHIZZER said:


> Its coming soon ..............


Genuinely feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## azibux1

This is quite crazy! So generous of everyone involved! Impressive.


----------



## AutoGlum

So impressed with this - need to get my post count up!


----------



## Guest

What a wonderful community to be apart of.

So glad to have joined


----------



## Midlife

Well done to the sponsors and mods on this initiative, as a relatively new member of Detailing World I have brought quite a bit of products since June this year from the independent companies on here and always received great top notch service. The advice on the forums as a whole is top class and im glad to be part of it all.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm not sure what I'm most excited about... 

Seeing the prize list when it goes up or entering the thread!


----------



## Shopnshine

WHIZZER said:


> Another one in Thanks to ShopnShine for their donation of Mircofibre madness bundle
> 
> www.shopnshine.co.uk


Pleasure to be part of it!


----------



## Mr Kirk

AutoGlum said:


> So impressed with this - need to get my post count up!


What? Do you need to have reached a set number of posts to enter. I'm new here!


----------



## muzzer

Mr Kirk said:


> What? Do you need to have reached a set number of posts to enter. I'm new here!


Yes, you need to have 50 posts to enter this competition.


----------



## Mr Kirk

muzzer said:


> Yes, you need to have 50 posts to enter this competition.


Uh-oh.

Post count +1


----------



## nbray67

DLGWRX02 said:


> Great news this, lets hope the rules are adhered to and we don't have anyone spoil it for the others.


This entirely. ^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hopefully the person who spoilt it last year by trying to make a profit from their 'prize' isn't allowed to enter this year. :wall:


----------



## Ben108

Looking forward to this 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

nbray67 said:


> This entirely. ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Hopefully the person who spoilt it last year by trying to make a profit from their 'prize' isn't allowed to enter this year. :wall:


I suspect the rules will be rigidly enforced this year, which includes doing a review which iirc, only one person did last year.


----------



## Luke M

muzzer said:


> I suspect the rules will be rigidly enforced this year, which includes doing a review which iirc, only one person did last year.


As someone who's trying to make reviews I honestly can't see what excuses can be put forward for not doing it.
You're gonna use the products anyway so just take some photos and give a little effort back to the community.
The hard works been done by the sponsors, contributors and DW so you've only got to document the fun part. 
Anyways didn't mean to go off track.....back to my child like excitement:lol:


----------



## dankellys

Really looking forward to this, the prize list in unbelievable!! 

Tapatalk!


----------



## suds

When does it start then?


----------



## Rowan83

Ahhhhh, DW 12 days of Christmas........ makes you feel all excited..... this is why DW is the best forum on the planet.

Hope I have some luck this year


----------



## edward177

Sounds incredible, last years prizes were unbelievable. Hoping I'll be able to take part, if I can post enough in the meantime ha


----------



## Ben_W

Holy. Crapola.

Now previous 12 Days of Christmas's have been good, really good. Yeah, forget them because I think the bar has just been kicked up half a dozen notches.

There is some serious generosity going on here from a lot of people. Thank you so much from me for all those who have contributed to make this as good as it's looking. Hope I win something this year but will be pleased for all those that do. This really is shaping up to be something special.

Cracking job as ever Whizzer and all those companies/people etc who have donated. A place is only as good as the people make it. That just about sums this place up!


----------



## WHIZZER

suds said:


> When does it start then?


Soon....... Prize list will go up and then entry thread soon after !


----------



## goneawol

If you haven't already seen it, there's a list of the sponsor's websites in WHIZZER's thread here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386177

There were some names I was not familiar with, websites I'd not visited before.

Well worth a look :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

goneawol said:


> If you haven't already seen it, there's a list of the sponsor's websites in WHIZZER's thread here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386177
> 
> There were some names I was not familiar with, websites I'd not visited before.
> 
> Well worth a look :thumb:


Thanks - if you haven't checked the sponsors out then please do - some great suppliers and very generous prizes


----------



## WHIZZER

And another Landed Thanks to www.odkwaxes.co.uk £100 prize in


----------



## shine247

WHIZZER said:


> And another Landed Thanks to www.odkwaxes.co.uk £100 prize in


You keep teasing us but it is good.


----------



## WHIZZER

Cant believe the donations wow 200euro+ prize arrived from www.dazzle-car.gr


----------



## PugIain

Wow, I'd love to win something. Will probably forget to enter mind 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## BillyT

PugIain said:


> Wow, I'd love to win something. Will probably forget to enter mind
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


maybe a mass forum PM to everyone to say it has started.:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

Glad Whizzer is keeping a tally - i've lost count of the generous prizes. Trump won so I MUST have a chance to win something this year...:thumb:


----------



## gdnutt

Exciting news. Glad I found this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

This always ends up in me getting my hopes up and spending a fortune chasing freebies lol


----------



## Sutty 90

Some fantastic prizes in there, would love to win anyone of them! Welldone and thanks for getting this organized for everyone!

Sutty


----------



## WHIZZER

Crikey another landed www.lacuradellauto.it 2 x 100 euro vouchers


----------



## WHIZZER

might want to check this thread

12 days of Xmas Prize list ..........


----------



## WHIZZER

thanks to Polished bliss


----------



## funkydunk

Woweee.


----------



## Blackwatch

WHIZZER said:


> thanks to Polished bliss


Just from PB :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Peter77

Incredible. An amazing amount of gear. Very generous of polished bliss. Very generous indeed. And everybody who has donated prizes, just incredible. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

WHIZZER said:


> thanks to Polished bliss


That is quite amazing. :doublesho


----------



## fozzy

Pb nailing it again this year


----------



## sm81

muzzer said:


> I suspect the rules will be rigidly enforced this year, which includes doing a review which iirc, only one person did last year.


Would be nice to have them "ban" so they can't participate next year if they haven't reviewed anything...


----------



## atrose81

That is a very generous kit.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just seen this on insta, PB really going well above and beyond all expectations, Awesome guys, you know we appreciate it.


----------



## chrissymk3

It's quite incredible


----------



## Rob74

Some awesome stuff this year but it's like it every year 

Rob
Horsepowerimages


----------



## wilkie1980

For a minute I thought the teaser pic was for all the donations....incredible gift from PB


----------



## Jack R

Really looking forward to this, missed out last year as I didn't realise until it was over.


----------



## hardtail

would love to be apart of this where do i sign up


----------



## Rainey

Can't believe some of the prizes that have been donated. That polished bliss bundle looks incredible :argie::argie:


----------



## Jonnybbad

muzzer said:


> I suspect the rules will be rigidly enforced this year, which includes doing a review which iirc, only one person did last year.


This is another sore issue aswell and this thread has more or less proved my point with the post counts being vastly upped just to enter the competition as usual

I just find this a real shame that the admin and sponsors help organise and provide outstanding generosity for it just to be taken advantage of

In how ever many years I've been a member I haven't been privileged enough to win but then again I don't only come on the forum just for this competition every year and try to contribute to the forum which I think is what should be included in the rules that all these new faces appearing or members need to be somewhat active to at least be able to enter

Some may think I'm just complaining due to the fact I haven't won before but to be honest it doesn't bother me in the slightest I just think that it's unfair for members who are active all year round providing there experience and time to lose out on prizes to someone who is only active for a couple of weeks leading up to this competition

Again just my opinion for what it's worth

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Jonnybbad said:


> This is another sore issue aswell and this thread has more or less proved my point with the post counts being vastly upped just to enter the competition as usual
> 
> I just find this a real shame that the admin and sponsors help organise and provide outstanding generosity for it just to be taken advantage of
> 
> In how ever many years I've been a member I haven't been privileged enough to win but then again I don't only come on the forum just for this competition every year and try to contribute to the forum which I think is what should be included in the rules that all these new faces appearing or members need to be somewhat active to at least be able to enter
> 
> Some may think I'm just complaining due to the fact I haven't won before but to be honest it doesn't bother me in the slightest I just think that it's unfair for members who are active all year round providing there experience and time to lose out on prizes to someone who is only active for a couple of weeks leading up to this competition
> 
> Again just my opinion for what it's worth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Can I put you in charge of overseeing that - :thumb:

It Takes enough time collating , organising and getting the whole thing ready -To see who has and hasn't been active is a massive task - Also what about those that do read and come on but don't necessarily post - its a real difficult thing to monitor and put into place.

Is this not the same as those that only enter the lottery when its a big amount of money to be won - or when a competition for a great prize is put up from somebody you occasionally look at etc - Human Nature

We do our best to put rules into place and hopefully people will abide by them


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to www.nanolex.de/en for their donation just arrived in


----------



## muzzer

WHIZZER said:


> Can I put you in charge of overseeing that - :thumb:
> 
> It Takes enough time collating , organising and getting the whole thing ready -To see who has and hasn't been active is a massive task - Also what about those that do read and come on but don't necessarily post - its a real difficult thing to monitor and put into place.
> 
> Is this not the same as those that only enter the lottery when its a big amount of money to be won - or when a competition for a great prize is put up from somebody you occasionally look at etc - Human Nature
> 
> We do our best to put rules into place and hopefully people will abide by them


I think this year there needs to be a caveat, the winner has to enter into some sort of agreement with the sponsor to do a review. What form this would take is open to debate but if people know they have to sign some sort of form that protects the suppliers, then maybe we can eradicate the glory hunters/ out to make a quick buck types that do crawl out round about now.

Granted you can never completely stop this from happening, as you said it's human nature, however if we can stop people from profiteering then that can only be a good thing for future 12 Days. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Kirk

I'd gladly do a review. I'd have no idea what I was doing but I'd still do it!


----------



## rob267

If i win i would gladly do a review. 
May not be a amazing review but would defo give it a shot. 
Cant wait till this starts. 😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

The trouble is, everyone says they will definitely do a review and then nearly everyone forgets. Again, it's only human nature after all but the one thing we do want to stamp out hard, is the profiteering aspect of this event.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to Reep goup for their massive donation www.reepgroup.co.uk


----------



## steelghost

Maybe put a sticky in this forum with all the winners, what they won, and get them to post links to the reviews. Perhaps make it clear that if you win one of the amazing selection boxes, you don't necessarily need to review every last thing! Otherwise if you think "oh dear I've got to review 11 things" you may never even start, whereas if it was "pick your favourite three and review those" you might get a better result.

My thinking is if it's summarised in one place where everyone can see it, we can all help the lucky winners to remember to put down their thoughts in a post, and that helps everyone.

Huge thanks to all the forum sponsors and donors - crossing my fingers for this time around!


----------



## Jonny_R

steelghost said:


> Maybe put a sticky in this forum with all the winners, what they won, and get them to post links to the reviews. Perhaps make it clear that if you win one of the amazing selection boxes, you don't necessarily need to review every last thing! Otherwise if you think "oh dear I've got to review 11 things" you may never even start, whereas if it was "pick your favourite three and review those" you might get a better result.
> 
> My thinking is if it's summarised in one place where everyone can see it, we can all help the lucky winners to remember to put down their thoughts in a post, and that helps everyone.
> 
> Huge thanks to all the forum sponsors and donors - crossing my fingers for this time around!


Agree with this, Take the PB bundle for example. That alone would be enough to scare 99% of us out of doing reviews if every item had to be done.

I think there should be a minimum 3 - 5 reviews of your favorite items or interesting ones within the bigger bundles?

Some stuff people might already have in their collection / arsenal.


----------



## Mr Kirk

Jonny_R said:


> Agree with this, Take the PB bundle for example. That alone would be enough to scare 99% of us out of doing reviews if every item had to be done.
> 
> I think there should be a minimum 3 - 5 reviews of your favorite items or interesting ones within the bigger bundles?
> 
> Some stuff people might already have in their collection / arsenal.


I think common sense will prevail with such a bundle.

A detailed review of one product would suffice surely? With maybe a mention of what else was used and if it was good or bad.


----------



## goneawol

*I'll email the Pope...*

We should swap Christmas with Easter. 
There's a better chance of getting a prize reviewed if it is received in the spring, when it could be used straight away. 
There's also less chance of your chocolate egg going soft in the winter :thumb:


----------



## Razormck

I Would love to pick up one of the prizes this year. Thanks to all the sponsors who offer advise as well as these fantastic prizes. They are a credit to themselves and this great forum.


----------



## WHIZZER

goneawol said:


> We should swap Christmas with Easter.
> There's a better chance of getting a prize reviewed if it is received in the spring, when it could be used straight away.
> There's also less chance of your chocolate egg going soft in the winter :thumb:


Funny you should say that we are looking into a smaller Summer competition along these lines !!!

:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Simple solution really as I've said in previous years make it a raffle or charge a yearly £5-£10 subscription fee that gets you entry into the draw. All proceeds to charity/forum costs and winners are free to do as they wish with their winnings. I think 10p per week for a yearly subscription is reasonable enough.
As regards those who read but don't post they should be still allowed to do so but with restricted access to certain parts of the site if they don't want to pay for the privilege.


----------



## WHIZZER

Wilco said:


> Simple solution really as I've said in previous years make it a raffle or charge a yearly £5-£10 subscription fee that gets you entry into the draw. All proceeds to charity/forum costs and winners are free to do as they wish with their winnings. I think 10p per week for a yearly subscription is reasonable enough.
> As regards those who read but don't post they should be still allowed to do so but with restricted access to certain parts of the site if they don't want to pay for the privilege.


Maybe that's something we will look at in the future but we have always aired away from subscriptions for members :thumb:


----------



## storm2284

WHIZZER said:


> Maybe that's something we will look at in the future but we have always aired away from subscriptions for members :thumb:


I'd have absolutely no issues paying a subscription, especially when there are competitions and giveaways, it's not like the membership isn't giving anything back really is it?


----------



## muzzer

Wilco said:


> Simple solution really as I've said in previous years make it a raffle or charge a yearly £5-£10 subscription fee that gets you entry into the draw. All proceeds to charity/forum costs and winners are free to do as they wish with their winnings. I think 10p per week for a yearly subscription is reasonable enough.
> As regards those who read but don't post they should be still allowed to do so but with restricted access to certain parts of the site if they don't want to pay for the privilege.


I think this might ultimately end up being the way this will go due to a minority spoiling it for the majority but lets keep fingers crossed it doesnt :thumb:


----------



## Mpv2k3

I'd like to be in this please.


----------



## WHIZZER

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386683

Teaser up in this thread


----------



## dave-g

An entrance fee to the raffle would be a great idea, the prices are exceptional plus the bonus of raising money towards the forums choice of charity. Win win for all.

Have always thought the forum should be a subscription though, would keep the ones that spoil it away I feel.


----------



## Peter77

Wilco said:


> Simple solution really as I've said in previous years make it a raffle or charge a yearly £5-£10 subscription fee that gets you entry into the draw. All proceeds to charity/forum costs and winners are free to do as they wish with their winnings. I think 10p per week for a yearly subscription is reasonable enough.
> As regards those who read but don't post they should be still allowed to do so but with restricted access to certain parts of the site if they don't want to pay for the privilege.


I would have no problem with this at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

dave-g said:


> An entrance fee to the raffle would be a great idea, the prices are exceptional plus the bonus of raising money towards the forums choice of charity. Win win for all.
> 
> Have always thought the forum should be a subscription though, would keep the ones that spoil it away I feel.


This too, don't mind paying an entry fee for the 12 days of xmas or a subscription to the forum. Money going to a good cause at the end so it would be a win win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Peter77 said:


> This too, don't mind paying an entry fee for the 12 days of xmas or a subscription to the forum. Money going to a good cause at the end so it would be a win win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 to this:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

My 2p is that the rule should be that the member has to have been registered for at least 3 months and have a minimum 50 posts. Also, with large bundles I feel that all winners should contact Whizzer and donate one item (of a reasonable cost), that they feel they are unlikely to use, to be raffled for the forum charity. For example, my car already has a coating on it so I wouldn't need another. It is the season of goodwill after all.:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Should be that members have been active for a certain amount of time prior to the competition commencing there are individuals that you don't see post at all till this particular competition starts


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer said:


> I think this year there needs to be a caveat, the winner has to enter into some sort of agreement with the sponsor to do a review. What form this would take is open to debate but if people know they have to sign some sort of form that protects the suppliers, then maybe we can eradicate the glory hunters/ out to make a quick buck types that do crawl out round about now.
> :thumb:


Sign a contract in blood!! :thumb: Then threaten to remove grit guards from their buckets if they don't....


----------



## pantypoos

To ensure that reviews are written by the prize winners how about they are sent a sample of their prize to review then once the review has been posted on the forum they get sent the rest of the prize? I know this doesn't work for all prizes but may work for some of them.

Just a thought.


----------



## muzzer

Mark ST said:


> Sign a contract in blood!! :thumb: Then threaten to remove grit guards from their buckets if they don't....


Hmmm.......removing their grit guards is a bit excessive, don't you think?

A contract you say...........hmmmmmm


----------



## Simz

Just add it into the thread, once you sign up to be in with a chance of winning you are also signing to say you will do a review within an agreed time, or charge to be involved and use the funds generated to do something at Waxstock maybe?

Thank you in advance to ALL that are involved in making this happen.


----------



## PIIMP

Looking forward to this competition and hope I get a chance to win some goodies, not sure how good I will be at a review as quite new to all this but if I do win I will try my best 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

PIIMP said:


> Looking forward to this competition and hope I get a chance to win some goodies, not sure how good I will be at a review as quite new to all this but if I do win I will try my best
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's all thats asked and it's not too difficult :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

As bigalc said, you don't need to be an expert, just take some pics and use whatever you win and write what you think of it, job done :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> Just add it into the thread, once you sign up to be in with a chance of winning you are also signing to say you will do a review within an agreed time, or charge to be involved and use the funds generated to do something at Waxstock maybe?
> 
> Thank you in advance to ALL that are involved in making this happen.


That was kind of where i was going with the sign a contract with the supplier/sponsor angle but i like the idea of charging peopke ajd putting it towards Waxstock but if we start charging people for not doing a review, then for me the money has to go to DW's charity of choice.


----------



## Mulder

I've been a registered member since 2008 and to be honest, when I first joined, I found some of the members very opinionated, to the point that I veered away from participating, as I'd only been initiated into the "dark arts", some months before.

Came back this year, different crowd and have stayed relatively active; this would be my first 12 days of XMAS.

If people have abused or are planning to abuse the generousity of (a) this Forum and (b) the providers of the 'gifts', then ban/prevent their impending/future participation.

I have seen posts mentioning last years event and not knowing anything about it, I didn't fully understand the comments being made but it seemed to stick in many members throats and it is becoming another escalating topic, which is a shame but is understandable.

Like most things in life, if you can get away with something, most of us will; it's only when a penalty is placed upon you, do you consider a change.


----------



## Mr Kirk

I bought a new car in September. Joined here end of September. 
It's taken weeks to familiarise myself with the forum, search and read up on a lot of topics of interest, before slowly taking part. Once I saw the 12 days thread it did increase my posting. I am wrong to do that? I don't think so. But some might.


----------



## Simz

muzzer said:


> That was kind of where i was going with the sign a contract with the supplier/sponsor angle but i like the idea of charging peopke ajd putting it towards Waxstock but if we start charging people for not doing a review, then for me the money has to go to DW's charity of choice.


I meant charge for entry into the comp not for not doing a review Muzzer, if you want in then you have to pay for the chance to win and if you don't win then you still see the fruits if you attend Waxstock.....


----------



## bigalc

Simz said:


> I meant charge for entry into the comp not for not doing a review Muzzer, if you want in then you have to pay for the chance to win and if you don't win then you still see the fruits if you attend Waxstock.....


Or end up paying for others to go if you live too far away ? 

Tis the season of Good Will
Let's just keep it like that and hope for the best.


----------



## Simz

Paying for others to go ? I didn't say that did I!! Too far away? make a weekend of it mate, not wanting to divide it was only a thought...


----------



## bradleymarky

I hope it goes better than the last 2 years with all the naughty people ;(


----------



## cadmunkey

Did the members who won prizes and didn't post a review actually get a ban as per the rules in last years OP?


----------



## Mulder

Mr Kirk said:


> I bought a new car in September. Joined here end of September.
> It's taken weeks to familiarise myself with the forum, search and read up on a lot of topics of interest, before slowly taking part. Once I saw the 12 days thread it did increase my posting. I am wrong to do that? I don't think so. But some might.


Personally, I don't think your are doing anything wrong 

The issue appears to be with previous winners failing to obey by the rules of previous competitions


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> I meant charge for entry into the comp not for not doing a review Muzzer, if you want in then you have to pay for the chance to win and if you don't win then you still see the fruits if you attend Waxstock.....


Ahh right, fair point and i think it is something that is potentially a solution to the problem if it occurs again.


----------



## muzzer

Mulder said:


> Personally, I don't think your are doing anything wrong
> 
> The issue appears to be with previous winners failing to obey by the rules of previous competitions


The issue is that in previous years, some people have engaged in profiteering and sold their prizes on ebay and the likes. Yes people should be doing a review and whilst most don't, it is merely irritating compared to people blatantly becoming active just prior to the 12 Days and then flogging a free prize online to make money. One person got banned for doing just that and the one from last year has gone quiet since they got caught in the act and were publicly named on here. 
The unwritten rule is, if you can't use the prize( got cloth seats and won a leather care kit for example) then arrange for it to be redrawn. Who knows, you may even get a little something for your honesty :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Mulder said:


> Personally, I don't think your are doing anything wrong
> 
> The issue appears to be with previous winners failing to obey by the rules of previous competitions


I agree,

Although I never expect anything, tis the season n all that... It does bug me a little how new and silent members come out of the woodwork to get their post count up, rather than just contributing towards the forum throughout the year.

I'd suggest maybe even a £1 donation towards the dw charity as an entry fee??


----------



## Wilco

I dont think for the amount of work involved with organising it £1 is enough if I'm honest. Mods do have a life away from here and for the extra hassle of a quid I doubt its worth it. Just my opinion. 
As I said earlier £5 a year annual subscription would be my suggestion with maybe a dw membership sticker with the year on in return? That way people are getting something back even if they never win a draw as well as having full access to this wealth of knowledge. 

One way or another its a great competition anyway so lets just enjoy it for what it is for now.














Unless someone with no posts wins a biggie and then we all go mental lmao.


----------



## Simz

Sicskate said:


> I agree,
> 
> Although I never expect anything, tis the season n all that... It does bug me a little how new and silent members come out of the woodwork to get their post count up, rather than just contributing towards the forum throughout the year.
> 
> I'd suggest maybe even a £1 donation towards the dw charity as an entry fee??


I agree with the woodwork comment although some would be better staying silent than posting controversial unhelpful clap trap just to get a reaction and increase their postings (not directed at you), personally I have been mega busy this year and have only pinched a couple of hours a week to clean my car and now the dark evenings have arrived I find myself with a bit more time for forums:thumb:


----------



## PIIMP

All great comments and agree that a donation if a good gesture to get into the competition, so will a new thread start on 1st December for the competition 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> I agree with the woodwork comment although some would be better staying silent than posting controversial unhelpful clap trap just to get a reaction and increase their postings (not directed at you), personally I have been mega busy this year and have only pinched a couple of hours a week to clean my car and now the dark evenings have arrived I find myself with a bit more time for forums:thumb:


I'm the same, i am on here less and less these days what with work being challenging to say the least, grand daughter being challenging and generally finding new interests that take up time too, however just because i am not posting every day, doesn't mean i'm not watching what is going on or taking part. And as Wilco said, us mods and the admin team do have lives away from DW too.

Anyway, i'll be the first to say if i don't win anything again this year, well done to those that do and good luck everybody :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Absolutely..... Merry Christmas and good luck to all x


----------



## Cookies

Wilco said:


> Unless someone with no posts wins a biggie and then we all go mental lmao.


This made me Lmao wilco. Brilliant idea chum.

I genuinely think a certain number of posts by the end of Sept should be the criteria. In saying that, it's still great fun, and very generous from all organisers and contributors.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## funkydunk

Given the standard of the prizes I think you should charge even if its for charity. People pay to enter school raffles where the best thing you can win is a box of chocolate


----------



## slacky1230

I'm not the most active poster but I do login and read a lot of others people's threads/replys as I'm still very new (been out of detailing for a good few years) and my posts wouldn't be helpful at all.

I would gladly pay money to be entered into the prize draw 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan

I can't wait this year missed out last year, I agree with the donation and with the membership idea it's more than worth it at any time during the year there is multiple competitions with brilliant prizes a small yearly membership from everyone would be a great idea I think.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

Cookies said:


> Basically, 12 fantastic prize bundles over 12 days in the lead up to Christmas. Just say you're interested in entering in the 12 days thread, and that's it.


How about breaking the 12 bundles down into smaller batches and having a winner every hour, over a 12 hour period, i.e. 09:00hrs until 20:00hrs. That would equal more prizes, more winners and hopefully, more reviews. You could still charge an "admission fee" but your chances of winning something have just gone from 12 to 144.


----------



## muzzer

Mulder said:


> How about breaking the 12 bundles down into smaller batches and having a winner every hour, over a 12 hour period, i.e. 09:00hrs until 20:00hrs. That would equal more prizes, more winners and hopefully, more reviews. You could still charge an "admission fee" but your chances of winning something have just gone from 12 to 144.


Whilst this is a very good idea, logistically it's a nightmare for the suppliers and our Admin team, having to sort a draw every hour, collating who has already won something and so is ineligible from this draw, liasing with the suppliers so they know when the draw is on etc.

Don't forget, the mods and Admin do this in our free time and around Christmas it would be seriously unpopular if we were to spend even more time organising stuff.

Same goes for the suppliers/sponsors having to sort lots of little parcels each hour.

It is a very good idea though, maybe one for a summer giveaway:thumb:


----------



## Danjc

I would happily pay £10 a year for a subscription as I do with a certain Ford forum. 
Access all areas for your fee, I must have saved loads over the time I have been on here with discount codes, group buys and the personal sale section etc. 
Even just the advice and reviews are worth a fee to help save you (hopefully) buying a duff product. 
And don't forget all the other competitions and give aways over the year like Spellbound for example.


----------



## PIIMP

Agree with Dan I would pay a fee for the advice , is there an official thread for the 12 days yet or is this it ? Is this the one you say your interested in ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

PIIMP said:


> Agree with Dan I would pay a fee for the advice , is there an official thread for the 12 days yet or is this it ? Is this the one you say your interested in ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No this is not the official thread.


----------



## Smithy225

At the end of the day the discount codes and offers we get on here from all of the suppliers save us hundreds over the year, so to spend a tenner to access this alone would be well worth it! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Risdale

An annual subscription for premium members is definitely the way forward but perhaps have some free to access basic topics. For a tenner a year this forum is a bargain buy when it comes to all ths advice and help you can get.


----------



## Luke M

The problem with subscriptions is that we all know the content here is worth it. I wasn't searching for DW when I first found it but I was looking for a guide to machine polishing. I imagine that if back then it said give us a tenner for the answer you seek I'd had probably just kept looking until I found a half baked answer elsewhere. That would have lead to poor results and maybe even stemmed any desired I had to improve my cleaning techniques. How would you best pitch the tenner as being good value to someone so new to detailing that they still consider using that same tenner on a hand wash down the local scratch merchants.


----------



## Wilco

Luke M said:


> How would you best pitch the tenner as being good value to someone so new to detailing that they still consider using that same tenner on a hand wash down the local scratch merchants.


Leave the majority of the forum open as read only with competitions, discounts etc in the members section. Have a very visible post listing the benefits of membership especially the Christmas draw.

Btw on numerous occasions testers are asked to try new products and give honest reviews on stuff and where it needs improving but once they have their product in hand simply don't bother to reply so its not just a Christmas draw issue either.


----------



## dionbee93

Missed this last year - can't wait!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Could something like a card pre-charge be set up?
Similar way to how alot of companies handle online warranty returns?
Before the prizes are despatched, the prize winner has to provide their credit card details to whoever is depatching the prizes

Their card is then pre-charged, which wont actually show up on their statement. After a pre-agreed period of time has lapsed without a review or whatever, then that person's card gets charged for the amount the goods are worth


----------



## WHIZZER

just in thank to www.monstershine.co.uk for their donation


----------



## Sim

Hereisphilly said:


> Could something like a card pre-charge be set up?
> Similar way to how alot of companies handle online warranty returns?
> Before the prizes are despatched, the prize winner has to provide their credit card details to whoever is depatching the prizes
> 
> Their card is then pre-charged, which wont actually show up on their statement. After a pre-agreed period of time has lapsed without a review or whatever, then that person's card gets charged for the amount the goods are worth


Good idea, but it could get messy. Most of the detailing companies I've ordered from use a third party such as Sagepay for payments, so they don't actually hold the card details at all. It's also possible some of the companies making donations may not have the correct PCI compliance to hold card details in this way.

How about changing the number of posts rule, so in order to enter you must have made 50 posts this year by the time the entry thread is put up?

This would (hopefully) ensure it's only active users who win, and they should be more likely to complete a review than new members or people who post to enter the competition.


----------



## goneawol

I feel this thread is moving away from the spirit in which the original idea was conceived.

The main gripes seem to be new members who create 50 posts just for the draw, winners selling their prize, and the lack of reviewsr.

The easiest way to deal with the first of these is to introduce a time limit, e.g. you have to be registered before 1st July (and have 50 posts).

I can't see how you can prevent winners selling their prize, other than encouraging an environment where if you receive something you will not use, you pass it on to another member. I believe this already exists to some extent.

Finally the lack of reviews. It can be a lack of confidence for those who are new to detailing, or have not experienced a wide range of product. Rather than removing a kidney, Mods could send a gentle reminder to the winners in January and maybe late February/early March. Once a few reviews appear, I'm sure others will follow :thumb:

It's never going to be perfect, but at the moment it's pretty darn good.


I think discussion on membership fees will require a separate thread.


----------



## Nidge76

Nice post Goneawol.

I myself am a new member here having only started detailing earlier this year.

My first point is that I am not experienced in different products. I am more than willing to try and do a review if I won something but for example if I had to review a wax I have only used one up to this point so would struggle to know whats good and what isn't etc when reviewing a product. 

It might even appear the product I'm reviewing is crap because I'm still not prepping my car as well as an experienced member.

My second point is that I don't want to feel guilty if I win something because I am a new member.

I think a yearly subscription is a good idea. The amount of information and help I have had here already is invaluable. So thanks.


----------



## WHIZZER

Nidge76 said:


> Nice post Goneawol.
> 
> I myself am a new member here having only started detailing earlier this year.
> 
> My first point is that I am not experienced in different products. I am more than willing to try and do a review if I won something but for example if I had to review a wax I have only used one up to this point so would struggle to know whats good and what isn't etc when reviewing a product.
> 
> It might even appear the product I'm reviewing is crap because I'm still not prepping my car as well as an experienced member.
> 
> My second point is that I don't want to feel guilty if I win something because I am a new member.
> 
> I think a yearly subscription is a good idea. The amount of information and help I have had here already is invaluable. So thanks.


A Review is simple really its what you think -do you like it ? was it easy to use in your opinion - Whats the finish like ( i.e how does it look shiny, feel ) doesn't have to be complicated at all :thumb:


----------



## Luke M

WHIZZER said:


> A Review is simple really its what you think -do you like it ? was it easy to use in your opinion - Whats the finish like ( i.e how does it look shiny, feel ) doesn't have to be complicated at all :thumb:


Agreed Whizzer. Add in to that the fact that you are offering a new perspective as someone new to detailing could be invaluable feedback to the manufacturer.


----------



## macca666

I've done a few basic reviews as a keen amateur / novice and I agree with whizzer and Luke M a review is about personal opinion and I for one like reviews which are done by amateurs / newbies as it gives a real world experience.

I think it's nice to have a balance of the experienced reviewers who provide great reviews following all instructions and those like me who test shampoo by putting a glug in my bucket rather than measuring it out exact.

They can be time consuming however are beneficial to everyone and it's the least someone can do if they're getting a product for free :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

macca666 said:


> I've done a few basic reviews as a keen amateur / novice and I agree with whizzer and Luke M a review is about personal opinion and I for one like reviews which are done by amateurs / newbies as it gives a real world experience.
> 
> I think it's nice to have a balance of the experienced reviewers who provide great reviews following all instructions and those like me who test shampoo by putting a glug in my bucket rather than measuring it out exact.
> 
> They can be time consuming however are beneficial to everyone and it's the least someone can do if they're getting a product for free :thumb:


That's how we would like it as well

A glug of shampoo - perfect if that's what you did then say that - as that's what most people do :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

A review by a novice (in which category I include myself, I'm just a chatty  :lol I think can be just as useful as one from a more experienced user, it gives a feel for how easy or otherwise a product is to use.


----------



## Nidge76

Thanks all. I am a noob but keen to learn.

I feel more at ease doing a review following the comments above.


----------



## goneawol

Nidge76 said:


> .....My second point is that I don't want to feel guilty if I win something because I am a new member.


Absolutely no need to feel guilty. In the grand scheme of things, we're all new members. 
I look forward to reading your review :buffer:


----------



## goneawol

WHIZZER reveals prizes for Day 5.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5233012#post5233012


----------



## Mpv2k3

I've been into detailing my car as a hobby for quite some time but I'm definitely no expert and still learning. Haven't evening moved onto using a DA yet. I may not post alot but there is so much information on the forum that I spend a lot of time reading threads and still learning new things. Its a great site and this is the first time I have even seen the 12days of Christmas on the club.

Thank you to all the organisers and sponsors involved


----------



## Nidge76

goneawol said:


> Absolutely no need to feel guilty. In the grand scheme of things, we're all new members.
> I look forward to reading your review :buffer:


Just need to win something first :thumb:


----------



## Matt_H

Cant wait for this


----------



## WHIZZER

2 more prizes late in Adams and Gyeon www.gyeonquartz.com
www.prestigecarcare.co.uk


----------



## cossiecol

This is looking to be an unbelievable year for prizes!

Massive thanks to all the supports and people for making this possible.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Another christmas giveaway

The sponsors on here are absolutely stuunning to give away some of the gifts they have done over the past years, hopefully this year ill win something, christmas wish time

Thanks detailing world


----------



## A9X SJ

Cracking Prizes


----------



## Scott_Paterson

Looks great. Excellent idea wish I had got envolved last year ☺


----------



## WHIZZER

just finalising the prizes and another one comes in from www.obsessionwax.com - there are a few teaser days on another thread if you look for them ;-)

list should be going live later today


----------



## Graham225

Nice build up to christmas, count me in


----------



## Rob D 88

How do we enter? Or when do we enter?


----------



## isctony

Looking forward to this! I keep forgetting to do it each year so i'll be sure to get involved this year. I've done a few reviews for Slims so would love to do some in depth reviews with a thread on here!


----------



## WHIZZER

Simply

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385942


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

This looks brilliant!! 

When will the entry thread be going up?

Cheers


----------

